# Underdeveloped ABS or not lean enough?



## Ryanc87 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all

I have been on a cut for the past 2 and half months trying to get into the single digit bodyfat percentage.

Well I am pretty lean all over apart from my core where I can pinch about half an inch of fat so obviously still need to shift fat though I would like to think I am about 12%

However I can hardly see my abs and I will state now I never trained them because I believed I would have abs if I was lean enough and didn't want blocky looking abs as I am going for an aesthetic look

Do I have undeveloped abs? Or am I not lean enough?

Pic of me flexing


----------



## Ryanc87 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone able to advise?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

not lean enough mate carry on going they will come through


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

You are still carrying a little pouch on the gut there man, I'm sure once that goes away they will come through


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mate if you've never trained them of course they are underdeveloped. Hit them hard and often starting today.


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

Id be inclined to say its too much tummy fat!

Start working them once maybe twice a week tho


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I got the same problem. Years of not directly training or not squatting or dead lifting doesn't help the last layer of fat on my midsection


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine look very similar, it's probably a combination of both like others said


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Im having the same problem. Never trained them and now im around 9-10% they are there but they just dont pop out like i want them too! When i bulk again im going to smash them and hopefully this will bring them out! Mine are pretty crap, especially the lower ab area.


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

oh and btw the lower abs are the hardest to show, you may see the top 2/4 on your bf of 12% but the bottom 2 may only come through on 8% or so


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

You just carry more fat in that area, keep going and theyl be on full show soon enough. I wouldn't say your 12% tho tbh, think your a bit higher than that.


----------

